# Game 10: Heat @ Warriors (1/10 10:30PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Tuesday, January 10, 2012 | 10:30 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade will again be a gametime decision.

For the Warriors, Curry was in Charlotte today getting his ankle looked at. No way he plays in this game.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Not happy about wade being out for so long but then again, we don't really need him so as long as it doesn't strain the rest of the team. We are pretty much getting use out of the money that we paid JJ. 

The season is a drag for the Heat ( I enjoy watching them play, but none of it matters until the playoffs). As long as we are all healthy for the playoffs, that is what matters.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I cant stand all of this "none of it matters til the playoffs" talk. Is that really the case? Continuing to improve as a unit and build chemistry doesn't matter? Getting a good seed doesn't matter? Having our youngsters improve and get minutes doesn't matter? Figuring out if small-ball (UD/Bosh upfront) works doesnt matter? Somewhat finalizing the rotation and seeing if we can get the Mike Miller we hoped for doesnt matter?

I think it does. A team like this has never happened before, and may never happen again, at least in South Florida. Enjoy the ride before you look up and its done. Don't succumb to the national view that the Heat have it won and to be indifferent until the playoffs. That's weak.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Personally I love any game the Heat plays - I always want us to win. 

And agreed - enjoy the Big 3 era while it lasts guys. That 15 win Miami team is not that far away in the rear-view mirror.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

All my other sports teams have had horrible seasons so I cherish these Heat games.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

You know what matters. Championship(s) - exciting basketball.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario and Wade both went through this mornings shootaround. Mario is probable for tonight and Wade is still a game time decision.



> EthanJSkolnick Ethan J. Skolnick
> Wade says he came out of shootaround OK: "We'll see if they let me play." But not expecting normal minutes


He said the same before the Nets game and they still held him out so we'll see.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Keep him out til he's 100%. No point making it worse. Besides he plays like shit when hes injured.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Doubt Wade plays, particularly on a back to back.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yup. The plantar fasciitis talk is scaring me. As soon as it happened I feared that would be the reality. Hopefully he gets over it soon.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nothing on Wade yet.

Mario will start.

Biedrins (and of course, Curry) is still out for the Warriors.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> EthanJSkolnick Ethan J. Skolnick
> Dwyane Wade is putting his uniform on.


Guess he's a go then.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow, im surprised.

Then again, maybe a game against the Warriors will get his season on track.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And Micky Makes it official


> MickyArison Micky Arison
> @MiamiHEAT starters 2nite Chalmers Wade James Bosh Anthony #LetsgoHeat


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Well, itll be good to see #3 out there.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yup.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Showing video of Mike Miller shooting earlier tonight on sunsports. A little weird seeing him shoot without those big braces around his thumbs, but its good to see


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah I have trouble picturing him without braces on his thumbs. Seems like part of his Heat uniform.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sounds like we'll see plenty of zone tonight


> Warriors coach Mark Jackson hints at plenty of zone tonight: "We’ve been very successful with the zone whether it is the 3-2 or the 2-3. We’ve hurt a lot of teams with it. Obviously, you don’t want to give a team a steady diet of it because in this league teams will pick you apart. It’s a great change defensively and it’s a great way to not allow the LeBron Jameses and the Dwyane Wades of the world to live in the paint area.”





> Spoelstra on Wade, "He felt fine today; that was encouraging. And he’s been able to get a lot of treatment, a lot of rest. He’s been feeling significantly better."


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

This late start time is torture.

Wade in uniform!


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

hey Fellaz, anyone have a link to stream tonight, league pass isn't showing the game here for some reason


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^PM sent


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lets go Heat.

Charles Jenkins gonna torch us probably.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, sloppy start for both teams :laugh:

Wade to the line


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2LBJ!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sweet scoop by Wade


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

WOW!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

So, Wade's OK...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This Heat team doesnt let you breathe to start games. Jeez.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron....wow


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

How the hell did they miss that travel call on Ellis!?


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

I have a feeling Wade is going to destroy tonight


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

8-1 run by the Warriors


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Kwame Brown - go sit Down


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Lol Warrior fans U mad? At least they're passionate I gotta give them credit for that.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bosh wtf


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Corner threes killin us


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Seems like the only way teams can stay with us is if they hit their 3's. 2 straight by the Warriors.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Come on Chris, hit your free throws. Jesus.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Sun Sports HAS to do something about these replays while play starts. They are doing this like 5 times a damn game


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Manbearpig!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Looking like its gonna be one of those games for CB


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Bosh Brain Malfunctioning this game.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

I like the post moves by LeBron, but I think he's rushing a little


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow, soft call on Battier


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

When adrenaline fades talent wins.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Good shot against the zone but UD cant hit that shot this season..


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Nice lookin shot Rio


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat seem a little too rushed right now


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

There go the usual Chalmers dummy moves


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Mario wtf was that


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Spoelstra had his war face on after that Mario mistake.

Mario has all the tangibles, but those mistakes make him a net negative intangibly.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Man, we look shit


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

James2Cole


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Whose on Dorrel?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Of course Dorell gets hot against us.

27-22 after 1


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Not our best quarter, offensively or defensively. Looked rushed.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Meh, coulda been worse.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> bytimereynolds Dorell Wright had 9 first-quarter points all season entering this game. So tonight, he scores 9 against his old club. GSW 27-22 after 1.


Of course :laugh:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Awful first quarter.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Come on Chris..


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

BOSH SUCK LESS FOOL


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bosh is playing like a bitch


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Horrendous start by Bosh


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We look sloppy


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

bad shot by Cole, but great result


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rebounding has been abysmal!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

11 2nd chance pts by the Warriors already tonight

Wow, sick play by Wade


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Who's playing Center? WHy do we use Haslem Bosh at the same time... so stupid.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

BlackNRed said:


> Who's playing Center?


Bosh just then.

Cole
Wade
Battier
UD
Bosh


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Bosh just then.
> 
> Cole
> Wade
> ...


Bosh is not, can't, and never will be a center. Someone get the memo to Spo


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice drive by Wade

He's finished 3 times with that left already tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh did something positive


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade is so sick


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

So I guess Wade is over that foot injury


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade eurostepping everywhere tonight :laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Not sure if this is a game for Battier.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade again


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah, Wade is on


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade is money tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Come on. How are we letting Lee Kill us?

Wade again.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

That DWade guy


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

They are getting a ton of rolls tonight


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Horrible time out. And somebody needs to check the Warriors for a fixed rim, how many bounces are they gonna get.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat shooting 50% to the Warriors 44%. Hopefully those numbers start to show on the scoreboard soon.

Cole2LBJ!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Lol the Warriors casters are saying the Warriors are "Giving it to the Miami Heat" You'd think they were winning by 20.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice hesitation dribble by LEbron


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Don't have the TV on but is Golden State seriously trying an uptempo game with us?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice jam Joel


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

REbounding is keeping them in the game


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

UD givin me the shits


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

gian said:


> Don't have the TV on but is Golden State seriously trying an uptempo game with us?


No, we just cant rebound. Very annoying. 

Heat up to 52% shooting. Warriors down to 41%. Warriors have 13 2nd chance points.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bosh has been horrible tonight. 3pts and 1reb, getting killed by DLee.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

If it wasn't for the 2nd chance points and the lucky rolls we'd be blowing them out of their own building.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great D by Cole on Ellis


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

UD with the charge. Nice work.

Cole doing well on Monta too.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole train!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Great ball movement


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

COOOOLE TRAIN


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice layin Rio


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Warriors over 50 points while shooting close to 40% from the field. So frustrating.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wheres the foul!?


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Lol, keep trying to run with us Warriors, you're gonna get burned bad.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Anyone see how high LeBron got trying to rebound that miss that hit the top of the backboard? Wow.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

BlackNRed said:


> Lol, keep trying to run with us Warriors, you're gonna get burned bad.


Its funny hearing the Warriors commentators drool over our speed and talk about how it kills teams and they cant keep up with it. Wasnt that long ago that it was the total opposite.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

57-53 at the half

Heat scored 35 in the quarter. Gotta get the boards in order to start pulling away.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

We're doing really well scoring out of timeouts and at the end of quarters this year. Credit Spo and LeBron for those.

Good to see us put up 35 in the 2nd after just 22 in the 1st, but giving up 53 to the Warriors without Curry is unacceptable.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Rebound and run we got this in the bag.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with 20 points in 14 minutes of play. I'd say that's pretty good efficiency 

And I liked how that Cole/Mario backcourt played.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> We're doing really well scoring out of timeouts and at the end of quarters this year. Credit Spo and LeBron for those.
> 
> Good to see us put up 35 in the 2nd after just 22 in the 1st, but giving up 53 to the Warriors without Curry is unacceptable.


Its a frustrating 53 too. Getting stops, but then allowing 16 2nd chance points.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yep - rebound the defensive glass, and we got this. Lebron and Wade are switched on.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yup, Lee is Loving us. Might be some of the most frustrating baskets you can give up - easy tips at the rim after good D.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with another nice J


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dwade, fadeaway, splash


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rio retardation


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade again.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, sick fast break all around


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario with 2 great steals in a row.

Freaking Mario got selfish there


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Suck it wh0rri0rs.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah I thought Rio would go for the assist there. 6 of one, half a dozen of the other, in the end...

We're getting back to Miami Heat basketball this quarter. Let's keep it up.

And great to see Dwyane look like Dwyane. He's just hurting us when he's out there playing like he did against the Hawks.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice hook by Bosh


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice hook by Bosh


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Nice hook by Bosh.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron isnt hitting his J tonight.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow, nice flop Nate Rob. Ridiculous that they called that


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

WOW WADE!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice try you little pug. No luck


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Nate got owned


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade, so sick!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LOL Monta.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What a pass by Wade.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Finish that shit Chris


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario 3333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rio333o


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Manbearpig


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

MANBEARPIG layup


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nate Rob spending more time with his ass on the ground, or whinging, then actually playin ball.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Warriors are 0-10 in this quarter.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another new lineup

Mario
Cole
Lebron
Battier
UD

Mario 33333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rio again!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

RIOOOOOOO 33333333333333


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

game set match.. chalmers. should rest wade here on out. g'nite fellaz


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Here's an awesome stat D.Wade 0 turnovers :laugh:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Quite glad we're getting extended looks at the Cole/Chalmers backcourt. I'd hoped without much optimism we'd see it this season. A lot of teams go double PG with a SG at the 3, so it'll be nice to know if we can throw the same look back at them effectively. I'd imagine it might be gone when Miller returns, though.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Norris is HEAT


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Golden state got lucky to get in the penalty so quickly. They are now 0-11 from the field in this quarter.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Ticky touchwood fouls here


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Where was the foul on Chalmers there? Get real.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron knows his shot isnt falling tonight and is driving like a mad man right now.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I actually despise Nate Robinson


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And as I say that, Lebron hits a long J


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Theres Lebron's J


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron is a beast


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Warriors casters "Wait til Lebron becomes a good shooter then he'll be really scary." I guess 60% for the year isn't quite good enough shooting (If you're name is Lebron James)


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

How annoying must that guy in the crowd be for the Warriors players?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Man, theyre getting a lot of free throws


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

King James


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sloppy end to the quarter

84-72 after 3


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bad end there for LBJ


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Too bad we couldnt keep that lead to around 20. Now Wade has to check back in.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

nickrock23 said:


> game set match.. chalmers. should rest wade here on out. g'nite fellaz


Really? Plenty of ball left to be played. Let's not overstate a 15 point lead halfway through the 3rd.

Only up 12 going into the 4th now.

Part of the reason they went 10 mins in that quarter without a FG was the parade to the line.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

More FTs.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole has had trouble all season with passing in traffic


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Hack-a-Nate


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

These fouls are keeping them in the game


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Poor offense right now


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Such empty minutes By Bosh. You almost forget he's out there.

And Wade's starting to look dead-legged.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Awful stretch. And of course Nate is their MVP. I smelt it as soon as I was reminded they signed him when he came in.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Such empty minutes By Bosh. You almost forget he's out there.


Sometimes I think he forgets he's out there.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

beautiful shot by Wade


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah when Bosh is bad, he's so bad he makes you not even want to think about when he's good. Its like he's drunk.



Wade County said:


> These fouls are keeping them in the game


And they've called a couple of awful ones, particularly on our PG's.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Fallaway banker, good.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Weve forgotten how to rebound again.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

How was that not a foul on Rush? He left his feet in the post and bumped Wade on the way down?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron please.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

12 missed free throws tonight...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Haslem giving nothing right now


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

2nd straight sloppy 4th quarter for the Heat.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Put the damn starting lineup back in, end this.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Have a layup David Lee. Please, we insist.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Awful, Chris. Just Awful.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

BOOOOSH you dick


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bosh shouldnt be out there. Embarrassing the Bosh name.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Haslem and Bosh make me want to kick a puppy


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Bosh having one of those games where he gets stripped EVERY TIME he drives it. I don't understand how it can happen so consistently.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

REBOUND


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UUUUU


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow UD!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

lol Haslem


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

...wow UD....WTF


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

WTF HASLEM!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Come on UD!

Man this is freaking frustrating


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

are you kidding me


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

WTF is this shit!?

Joel would've finished that. Joel.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

This is a horrible game, my goodness. I've never seen so many blown shots around the rim.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

I hate this Bosh/Haslem line up...hate hate hate


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Between the missed easy looks, missed FTs, fouls, and stupid TOs, we're giving life to a team that should've been put away ages ago.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

WTF how can you change a charging call!??!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Why is anyone shooting but Lebron or Wade?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Jesus H Christ


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And UD gets hit with a T. Unbelievable.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice work Haslem, now he picks up a T.

Sit his ass DOWN Spo. What are you doing!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Ok, enough with the running plays thing. Lebron or Wade just need to take over.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dont like Lebron passing up 2 straight shots trying to get it inside to UD. Need him to score right now.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I want to break something.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeBron needs to get aggressive, hasnt taken a shot all quarter.

No surprise Nate has been their best player.

And wow, how did they change that call? Im pretty positive the move didnt start in the defensive box.

And oome on UD with the T.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD was clearly fouled by Ellis though.


----------



## BigWill33176 (Dec 21, 2003)

Wade County said:


> WTF how can you change a charging call!??!



wtf...changing a correct charge call to an incorrect block...and then Udonis got hammered on the next play


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We're making Robinson look like a good basketball player. Hes not. He sucks.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Good D by Battier


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Need some Wade/Bron magic right now


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

lol Nate flew like 20 feet after Lebron hit him


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

14 missed free throws tonight.

Another steal.

MAKE YOUR ****ING FREE THROWS NOW!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Battier huge right now


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Unbelievable.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Unbelievable


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

I can't believe we did this.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We're gonna lose this game


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

14 missed free throws and way too many 2nd chance points to count. So frustrating.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

We deserve to lose this one. Cant count the loser plays in this one.

What's up with that shot Dwyane? No rhythm, plenty of time, nothing toward the rim.

Not to mention giving up the 3 up 3.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Laying an egg here in the 4th.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

OT

Great switch by Lebron. Now hopefully Lebron decides to show up in OT and actually look to score.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Atleast we decided to defend


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Hit free throws and this game is done. Way to give yourself the extra period, fellas. **** me.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great job by Battier on D as well to perfectly funnel Ellis to help.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

12% shooting in the 4th, WoW.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

We need LeBron or Bosh to show up. Dwyane has done enough already and has gone cold.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

lol wat


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Worst part of it all is having to play Wade extended minutes.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

How do you continue to have 4th quarter issues when u have Bron/Wade/Bosh


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade County said:


> Hit free throws and this game is done. Way to give yourself the extra period, fellas. **** me.


Haslem T. That's all. He shuts his mouth after getting his ass stuffed by all 6-3 of Ellis and this is in the books. **** me.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Did LeBron really not take a shot in the 4th quarter?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

So can we agree to stop calling games halfway through the 3rd? Makes me sick...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice, Lebron


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Not Letting Lebron and Wade shoot 3s is a big mistake and I stand by that statement. It's called stretching the floor.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

what a pass by Lebron to Bosh


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Oh come on Dorell GTFO


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

OMG BoSh...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

My god Bosh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Chris did something positive!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Phew CB


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This game is doing my head in


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I dont think Lee even saw the basket on that shot.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Oye, LeBron looks so tentative. Scaring me.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

I swear Chris and Mario share the same brain, success/fail/success/fail/fail/fail/success/fail


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Chris did something good again!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

This is one hell of a game.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

BOSH


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Of course


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bosh! phew


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dorell wtf!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

FML


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dorell was 1-6 from 3 for the ENTIRE SEASON before this game. Tonight he's 6-11...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LOL. I knew too much shit talking was being piled on Dorell.

You get what you deserve.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Dorell was 1-6 from 3 for the ENTIRE SEASON before this game. Tonight he's 6-11...


No. He had 5 threes. Per GS broadcast.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice drive by Wade


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> No. He had 5 threes. Per GS broadcast.


Read the wrong line. He was 5-27 from 3 for the season and 6-11 tonight. Still a :banghead:


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Dwyane Wade 3rd game winner please.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice bucket by Dwyane, but still no flow to our offense.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Hell of a shot by Monta.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Warriors with 4 players with 20 or more points tonight


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

It's time for a Bosh miracle 3


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Well, shit. Here we go.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

That looked like a goal tend


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That's Warriors ball, imo.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow thats a tough call. Did Wade touch too early?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Looks like Bosh touched it last.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat ball was called on the court. So if its inconclusive, it'll be Heat ball.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

How do the refs **** that up with replay on their side?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Now or never


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Well, shit.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

They forgot how to shoot 3s cause Spoelstra is an idiot.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That's game.

26-40 from the line. So frustrating to lose because you couldnt hit free throws.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Great now SC is gonna blow up Brons miss


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I think we've ****ed this one fellas.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Basel said:


> How do the refs **** that up with replay on their side?


Heat TV replay showed it going off of McGuire, but it was hard to tell even then. It was called Heat ball on the floor so they just stayed with the call on the floor.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

That's all I have to say.

You can't be a cold 3 shooter, sometimes you NEED to make 3s.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

wellllp


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We deserve to lose, honestly.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat- 26-40 from the line

Warriors- 26-30 from the line

:nonono:


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

What a ****in disgrace, this is not championship basketball.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Game.

We choked. Plain and simple.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Unreal loss. Just pathetic. Way to go UD. Its more than his fault, but you cant get a T in that situation. I kinda wanna blow up his Twitter, but I cant do that to one of my players, especially with all he's done for this team.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Whoever thinks Lebron or Wade shouldn't shoot 3s are idiots. I won't name names.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Shame on us.. Luckily we all know how much the regular season matters #06season


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Warriors shoot 40% and win. Unreal.

What a frustrating loss.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade County said:


> Game.
> 
> We choked. Plain and simple.


Before that Houdini fourth from Bron I was about to comment on this being the best basketball he's ever played from what I've seen. 

I can understand sitting back for a little while, but totally disappearing and not taking a shot even with the Warriors coming from behind is inexcusable. If he's freezing up like this against the Warriors, no hope for him to show up in the Finals.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

BlackNRed said:


> Whoever thinks Lebron or Wade shouldn't shoot 3s are idiots. I won't name names.


I said that before but of course they shouldn't avoid threes to the point where opponents know that is the case, that just makes it easier to defend.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I wouldn't worry about Lebron or anyone in a regular season loss to the Warriors. He'll know what to do when the time comes. What I am worried about is free throws though, ugh.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

PoetLaureate said:


> I said that before but of course they shouldn't avoid threes to the point where opponents know that is the case, that just makes it easier to defend.


They should shoot smart 3s. They've made it a point to shoot no 3s at all for some stupid reason and it's pissing me off. Stretch the floor idiots. 30+% isn't a bad percentage. Especially since that number goes way up in crunch time.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

26-40 from the line. All in regulation. 

2nd chance points, turnovers, etc. All dont matter if they just hit some damn free throws.

Player wise, Lebron, Bosh and UD all played down the stretch. Bosh the whole ****ing game, other than in OT.

Lebron was 9-14 at one point in 3rd. So he went 1-5 in the 4th and OT. Needed him to be much more aggressive. UD lost his cool and that late point off the T ended up being huge.


----------



## Il BLaZe l1 (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## BigWill33176 (Dec 21, 2003)

I know we blew this one with shoddy defense, turnovers, missed free throws, and a disappearing act from Lebron, but I'm not over that 2 play stretch of officiating in the 4th. 

First they change THE OBVIOUSLY CORRECT CALL without consulting the replay or anything and then they miss a clear foul on the same guy...and then they T him up!? (although he should have chilled out, you could see the T coming from a mile away). 

If its not for that we would have won and the problems wouldn't have mattered.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I'm all for trading Bosh as soon as he has two good games in a row. This isn't knee-jerking. Its been in the back of my mind for awhile. I'd rather half a PF who rebounds and is physically and mentally tough, while perhaps losing some skill (finesse moves.) He talked all the talk about not overthinking, being confrontational, and playing tougher, and it was merely talk. Aside from some nice inside moves in some of the previous games, he's been as soft and boneheaded as ever.

Wish ATL would take him for Al Horford. Or Minny for Love (even more laughable.) 

I know I'm just talking because there's no way he gets traded this season, but I'd rather see it sooner than later. Dwyane and LeBron must be talking amongst themselves about him. He's had mostly good games this season, but even in his good games he shows lapses that upset me. We can find a much better fitting 3rd option.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah the refs definitely played a big role in giving this one to GSW, but the Heat can only control what they can control, and there were SEVERAL things within their control that they straight up blew.

13 TOs last two games for LeBron. Dont know why he was trying to defer to everyone late in this one. He had it going earlier in the game, and he should by now UD does not finish inside. Joel's a better finisher down low.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The play that UD got the T actually resulted in 3 points. Wade was screaming at UD to calm down and lost Robinson on the play. He ended up scoring a layup because the D was all out of sorts.

And I agree about the 3pt shot. Wade and Lebron have this no shooting 3's thing in their heads now. They hesitate when they are around that 3pt line and either pump fake and pass the ball away or take that step or 2 in and shoot. They're starting to get outscored by a pretty big margin from 3 because of that. Those are tough points to make up.

Yes, at time they got a little too trigger happy from deep. But when they are in a rhythm, they are both good 3pt shooters. Especially Lebron. Where would we have been without those big 3's in the playoffs?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> 13 TOs last two games for LeBron. Dont know why he was trying to defer to everyone late in this one. He had it going earlier in the game, and he should by now UD does not finish inside. Joel's a better finisher down low.


Yup, twice he tried to feed UD inside late in the game, and twice it resulted in a turnover and block (though UD was clearly fouled by Ellis).


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Funny that the Bulls and Heat have both lost to the same two teams.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Yup, twice he tried to feed UD inside late in the game, and twice it resulted in a turnover and block (though UD was clearly fouled by Ellis).


UD's gotta realize they're not gonna stop the game and decide to call a foul retroactively. This is your 9th season, get your ass back on D then discuss it more calmly when you're not in the middle of a crucial play. Sometimes I feel like I care more than these guys.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> *ByTimReynolds* _Tim Reynolds_
> Worst 4th-quarter shooting for Heat (2-17) since March 2, 2004, a night when some guy named Chris Bosh helped Toronto beat Miami.


LOL, so Bosh helped beat us both times.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ivan Johnson, Kris Humphries, David Lee. 3 guys in the last 3 games that have muscled Bosh around. 



> EthanJSkolnick Ethan J. Skolnick
> Haslem says he was frustrated by "series of events." Felt things got personal. "I guess I haven't been in this league long enough."





> EthanJSkolnick Ethan J. Skolnick
> Monta Ellis and Nate Robinson were a combined 13-for-37 and the Warriors won.


:laugh: the stats in this game are crazy. They almost all favor the Heat heavily. But it again, all goes back to those missed free throws..


> ByTimReynolds Tim Reynolds
> Throw out the Dallas game because they were up by about 394 points, and Miami had been shooting 48 percent in 4Q this season. Tonight: 11.8.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

One more thing, his defense has been real good at times, but I think JJ needs to get more early minutes than Battier. Especially if Lebron and Wade are gonna shy away from the 3pt line as they have.

Spo's toughest challenge this season will be figuring how how and when to use Miller when he's back, JJ and Shane.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Sorry to keep shitting on Bosh, but he grabbed one more rebound than Cole - who played 15 less minutes. Joel grabbed 3 more than Bosh in 15 less minutes. Where is this guy? Cant help but remember a lot of easy plays that would've had this game won. Remember when Bosh had an easy, wide-open dunk he got fouled on before even going up that he missed? It wasnt like he was fouled while in the air, or he was too low to see the rim properly. It was a very normal look.

Let's face it, I didnt want to harp on this, but we would not have needed that 3 from Bosh to tie the ATL if it wasn't for a lot of his boneheadedness in that game.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

I can't believe this. I left my browser open overnight and refresh to this BS? Did we not hit another shot for the rest of the game?


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I stayed awake that entire game.

Bums.

:lol:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> *CoupNBA *_Couper Moorhead_
> Counted around 11 missed opportunities Miami had in the paint in the fourth quarter last night. Execution wasn't nearly as bad as it seemed.


Yup. A lot of good looks that they inexcusably missed.


----------



## RichardHTH (Jan 13, 2012)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Lebron was 9-14 at one point in 3rd. So he went 1-5 in the 4th and OT.


Thats pretty much the reason the Heat lost. And the playoffs are merciless under this aspect. It is worrying that Lebron still doesnt produce when the game matters the most.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Well he did step up last year against the bulls and clerics enormously.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Those clerics were tough. It was like they had Tebow on their side, almost.


----------

